# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Kazia Pelka?

## Bryan

> Kazia was casually approached by EastEnders a few months back. The EE head, an FA bod and Kazia were at a media sweetie do, when the EE head asked FA man for an introduction to Kazia. The EE boss asked Kazia if she was still interested in being in a soap. Don't know if anything has come of it, but it would be amazing to see Queen Kazia back on our screens...


Going around on DS... Kazia Pelka is a superb actress and altough i doubt this very much it would be great to see some true acting talent in Eastenders!

----------


## Em

never heard of her BB - any link to her bio?

----------


## chance

> Going around on DS... Kazia Pelka is a superb actress and altough i doubt this very much it would be great to see some true acting talent in Eastenders!


Sorry who the heck is she? Apologies beforehand if its someone really famous etc,having a dumb day.

----------


## chance

> never heard of her BB - any link to her bio?


Oh not just me then,i can remove my excuse as having a 'dumb' day now  :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

Kazia Pelka... played the nurse in Hearbeat and Chrissie Costello in Family Affairs... won countless awards and is a very talneted actress:

----------


## Em

yep now I know her. she was reallly good on both those. dont know why she would do EE!

----------


## chance

> Kazia Pelka... played the nurse in Hearbeat and Chrissie Costello in Family Affairs... won countless awards and is a very talneted actress:


Didnt watch either of those,so im still none the wiser but thanks for posting pic.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Wasn't she on Brookside aswell?  :Ponder:

----------


## Bryan

> Wasn't she on Brookside aswell?




```

Kazia Pelka (born 1962 in Dewsbury, West Yorkshire is a British actress who has had major roles in Brookside as prostitue Anna Wolska 



```

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really hope she joins the cast of Eastenders, i seen her in Heartbeat a while back when she was in it and i think she would suit Eastenders. Haven't really seen her in Family Affairs though  :Smile:

----------


## Florijo

I hope she joins as I'd rather the likes of Kazia join, someone who has proven acting experience.

----------


## tammyy2j

She is a great actress and with the right storyline and character would be great in EE.

----------


## lizann

was she suppose to be joining as derek's ex wife?

----------

